# this week 10 rides equal a 50 dollar bonus ! Anyone else get this ?



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

Im curious to hear. Never got this one before. Seems too good to be true !
Thanks


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Joe Falcone said:


> Im curious to hear. Never got this one before. Seems too good to be true ! Thanks


That is a good one! We just got a very marginal $75 for 45 rides incentive this week along with the elimination of all hourly guarantees in our market a couple weeks ago. I suspect Lyft was paying on too many guarantee hours as Uber has pretty much ruined the rideshare market here. Daytime Lyft drivers here are basically making minimum wage after vehicle expenses without incentives.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> That is a good one! We just got a very marginal $75 for 45 rides incentive this week along with the elimination of all hourly guarantees in our market a couple weeks ago. I suspect Lyft was paying on too many guarantee hours as Uber has pretty much ruined the rideshare market here. Daytime Lyft drivers here are basically making minimum wage after vehicle expenses without incentives.


If that much. Keep pulling junk out of my trunk to hit my numbers. Maybe it will thin things out a bit.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> That is a good one! We just got a very marginal $75 for 45 rides incentive this week along with the elimination of all hourly guarantees in our market a couple weeks ago. I suspect Lyft was paying on too many guarantee hours as Uber has pretty much ruined the rideshare market here. Daytime Lyft drivers here are basically making minimum wage after vehicle expenses without incentives.


to me they both pay minimum wage. Referring to daytime, which is all i drive.
So are you saying this is legit or not ? Whenever i read about guarantees i see there are always stipulations, like limited map areas and so forth.
The other problem with Lyft around me in the philly suburbs, is that the rides can be sparse, where uber is slower but not dead during the slow times.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Probably legit. But you are right, my offer had no 90% acceptance requirement either, which is very unusual. Write support and check.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

My offer was $75 for ten rides. I'm gonna go for it. Have been driving for lyft sporadically lately.


----------



## SanJoseLyft (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm in San Jose and I got an offer for $200 bonus for giving 30 rides this coming week. So this will be easy money.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> My offer was $75 for ten rides. I'm gonna go for it. Have been driving for lyft sporadically lately.


so do you have to do anything to qualify for the lyft offer? Is it for driving anywhere like it seems ?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Minneapolis has the worst bonus. Figures. Lot's of cars doing minimum wage day driving here.

2 month nursing strike just ended, but lot's of them are still in their new driver bonus month, until they have their bonus and stop driving, we won't see much here.

(4,000 strikers, 100 young night shift nurses apply to Lyft, 50 will finish 30 rides and get their bonus driving mostly days, that's 1,500 extra day time rides that this market simply can't support. Then Lyft adds this 45 ride bonus for experienced drivers, not happening.)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Man I haven't gotten a good offer for Lyft in months .. It was probably June or July the last time I got a good offer it was an extra $200 for qualifying for the PDB , that's the last time I did lyft enough to get the 20% which ended up being $230 so I got $430 in bonuses that week . I'd do the PDB offer if the stupid peak hour times were available not on the weekends . I hate working weekend nights


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Do you have to Opt-In to the various NEW Lyft bonuses? I used to opt-in to Hourly Guarantee incentive, but found that Lyft started playing games with my PING frequency and pick-up distances, to keep me working hard, but to not quite achieve the hourly bonus triggers.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I've decided I'm going to take 10-11 lyft rides this week to get this incentive, even though they won't pay out for another week (Nov 9th).


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

> Do you have to Opt-In to the various NEW Lyft bonuses?....


This is the first time I have seen these. Apparently not all drivers in each market get them (i.e., if you didn't get the email offer directly, you are not eligible), there is no opt in and no requirements other than the ride count within date range and the same rider can not be counted more than twice. That's it. No 90% acceptance or geographic limitations, at least here in this market. Local management here did confirm by text that this new incentive is real, even though I never asked, almost as if they are reading the questions on this board, nah....

In this market they also choose to restart the normal guarantee hour incentives on the same week as the ride count incentive, guaranteed hours still have all the usual stipulations. But certainly is possible to do both. I have to say this is a lot of work for Lyft and for drivers in lieu of simply raising rates. Lyft is running scared of the big bad Uber wolf.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I did the 10 rides before the weekend. Logged on more than I normally do during the week so hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I did the 10 rides before the weekend. Logged on more than I normally do during the week so hopefully it's worth it.


I am an idiot and actually trying to hit the 45 ride number in this market as a part-time driver (my other job had light hours this week). But the deal here is they clearly sent the email to a ton of drivers, so there is little to no day time Prime Time, even in rush hour, so my average take home per ride has dropped by about $2 bucks. So the meager $75 bonus for the week probably won't replace the lost income from too many drivers on the road and no Prime Time.

Thanks Lyft, always thinking of us drivers, all the amazed base rate paying commuters are sure grateful!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

45 rides is tough on lyft here in one week part time (even for Uber if you think about it). 10 I figured was doable and an extra $7.50 per ride sounded nice. Took me 6 hours of being online over Tues and Weds night. They won't pay till Nov 9th though, but it's nice to have gas money that week set already.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

I also got the 10 rides $50 but I can only drive Sat(7am-11am) &Sun(7am-1pm). Does anyone know if I can make the 10 ride in those hours?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mine took 6.5 hours or thereabouts so those times you should be ok.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Mine took 6.5 hours or thereabouts so those times you should be ok.


Great thanks


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Just took me 26 daytime hours to make 45 rides here. Way too much like a full time job. But the bonus did drop me under a mile per take home dollar, which is a minor miracle with virtually no Prime Time days this week (we are at $1.02/mile here). Won't do this again for less than $200.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Joe Falcone said:


> Im curious to hear. Never got this one before. Seems too good to be true !
> Thanks


I got it too in SF. If they only still had 10 customers! I've found 6 of them so far but it's easier to find pokemons.


----------

